# Great Pyrenees Puppies!



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Born of purebred (not registered) working parents, born Jan 26th, 2-014, in Willow Springs, MO. Will be ready for new homes end of March. If interested, please PM me for details.

Today's basket o' puppies. (2-14-2014)



It's a puppy breakout!



Trying to escape again!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sqeeeeeee!!!!Look at all those sweet little Badger faces!!

Total cuteness overload. I saw when you posted about them over in ST, Hope you find great home for all of them.
I'd love to take two, but our female is going to be bred next year, so that might just put me over my Dh's limit, LOL!:teehee:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

waaay cool! Keep the pics coming...


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Too darned cute!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

I love all the badgering! My female Pyr has a really dark mask and a dark moon on her butt and they are still nice and dark at a year old.


----------

